# My new skinny pigs!



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

As promised piccys at last:lol2:.three new skinnys,one boar called Haans,one baby sow called Elphie and another baby sow called Gretta.the boar is 5months old and the girls are 6weeks.
im in love with them all:flrt:they are just lovely and are all healthy and feeding well,they know when the goodies are coming and squeak soooooo loudly!:lol2: hope you enjoy having a look at them!: victory:
Haans my boy










Elphie










Gretta










and some more!!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my god, they are stunning! we used to breed guinea pigs when i was a kid, my mum was adicted to them. You must be thrilled with your new babies


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

fantapants said:


> Oh my god, they are stunning! we used to breed guinea pigs when i was a kid, my mum was adicted to them. You must be thrilled with your new babies


Thanks,yep im well pleased to have got them! didnt realise they would be quite so cute:lol2: cant imagine owning hairy guineas now! looking forward to breeding them in january,trouble is i dont think hubby will let me keep all the babies eh!:whistling2:


----------



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good! Great to see a fellow skinny lover


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I couldn't have asked for a better home for them Mell

Give them all extra cuddles from me x


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

vonnie said:


> I couldn't have asked for a better home for them Mell
> 
> Give them all extra cuddles from me x


i will and a kiss from you!:flrt:they are a fantastic pet to have,i spend too much time talking to them and watching them,and not doing the housework etc:whistling2: oh well!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Haans is gorgeous, guinea-pigs are by far my fav rodent ever!

I will keep them again some day, i'd love a skinny, but they're at that stage where most people are breeding them for profit at ridiculous designer prices at the moment


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Haans is gorgeous, guinea-pigs are by far my fav rodent ever!
> 
> I will keep them again some day, i'd love a skinny, but they're at that stage where most people are breeding them for profit at ridiculous designer prices at the moment


i agree that they are a high price,but i suppose it stops the people who arent that serious in keeping an exotic pet,that has special requirements.im not in it for pure profit,i used to breed ordinary guinea pigs and i enjoy having the babies!: victory:and the money i make will help out a lot for their food and extra heating for them,and yes Haans is a real georgeous boy,always purring for the girls bless him!:lol2:


----------



## diamonds (Sep 15, 2010)

sooo sweet! I cant wait to get my skinny from Vonnie later on this year!!:2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

sooty said:


> i agree that they are a high price,but i suppose it stops the people who arent that serious in keeping an exotic pet,that has special requirements.im not in it for pure profit,i used to breed ordinary guinea pigs and i enjoy having the babies!: victory:and the money i make will help out a lot for their food and extra heating for them,and yes Haans is a real georgeous boy,always purring for the girls bless him!:lol2:



I wasn't having a dig at you in case thats what you thought :blush: I know your genuine.

Its just any newish animal that comes along with a high price tag is guaranteed to end up in bad hands and be bred until people can't give them away 

Its like hairless rats and mice, hedgehogs, Pouched rats, they all started off specialist pets, now any Tom, Dick and Harry can get hold of one, just sad...


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> I wasn't having a dig at you in case thats what you thought :blush: I know your genuine.
> 
> Its just any newish animal that comes along with a high price tag is guaranteed to end up in bad hands and be bred until people can't give them away
> 
> Its like hairless rats and mice, hedgehogs, Pouched rats, they all started off specialist pets, now any Tom, Dick and Harry can get hold of one, just sad...


thats ok i know you wasnt having a dig: victory: and yes you are right ,i used to breed chinchillas many years ago.they sold for a fairly high price but now ive seen people giving them away! it is sad really:devil:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Just an update to say my skinnys are all doing great: victory:
they are all taming up slowly,Haans my boy is pretty tame now,dosnt really like being got out of his cage,but when hes out hes brilliant!
hes so layed back that after 10mins he just falls asleep while i stroke him:gasp:!!!
the girls are very vocal and soon let me know when they want their veggies bless them:lol2:
i just love them all,and im so looking forward to breeding them early next year,cant wait for some cute babies!!
will put new piccys up soon :2thumb:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohhhhh I adore skinny pigs !!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww they are lovely....

now I want one


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> awwwwwwwwwww they are lovely....
> 
> now I want one


dont blame you:lol2: they are very cute:flrt::flrt:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

piccys tonight:flrt:


----------

